# maple burl box



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

My camera squishes everything vertically. This is taller than it appears. I enjoyed turning this and the walnut lid & finial. about 8h x3 w


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Now that is a nice box Gal. Looking good.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Pretty cool


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice dosent describe it great job though


----------

